# Making Bubble Hash (my way)



## pute

Slow day here and so I decided to make Bubble Hash.  Was taught how to do this a long time ago.  I have heard about kitchen mixer, cement mixer and other techniques....like everything I do it is the o'l fashioned way.  Simple process and I like keeping things simple.

Getting started.







Since my frig is on the brink I had to buy some ice.  So to start off....10 lbs of ice, 2 gal of r/o water (tap is fine) ......






two five gallon buckets and bubble bags.  220 micron (working bag), 125 micron, 73 micron and a 25 micron.






Next, I use approximately 1/2 lb of sugar leaves and popcorn buds.  I use a wooden spoon to stir and two butter knives to scrape the hash off the micron screens.

Now you are set and ready to start.   First, put all the bags in place.  25 micron goes into the bucket first then 73, 125 and finally the working bag last.  Pour the marijuana water and ice all into the working bag and stir until it starts to bubble.






I stir vigorously every 20 minutes or so for 1 1/2 to two hours between pulls. (3 pulls). Then take each bag out one at a time and (use a small bucket) and peal the bag back (inside out) so the mesh screen is showing over the top of the small bucket.  Then I use the butter knives to scrape the hash off the screen and put it on to another mesh screen to drain.






This is what it looks like after the first pull.  I do 3 pulls total.  Each about 1 1/2 hours apart.  Don't forget to stir every 20 minutes or so.

Quick picture of what it looks like when pealing the bag back over the bucket so you can scrape off the hash






And finally the finished product.






I let the newly made hash sit out in the open air for a few days then break it up into smaller chunks or balls to let it continue drying.  After I think it is good and dry I move to a non air tight container and continue to monitor to make sure no mold develops,

And that is my making Bubble Hash class for the day


----------



## bigsur51




----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## bigsur51

I’ve had the privilege of smoking some of Brother Putembks hash and like his flowers , Top Shelf.

If one starts with an excellent product , gonna end up,with the same thing.

So remember kids , trash in , trash out.

my personal preference on hash is made in the traditional ways , kinda like this








and then this


----------



## pute

....more like kief....dry sift.  Not much yield for all that product.  I will stick to my way on both kief and hash.  Call me stubborn.

If I tried to take a hit like that old man....I wouldn't ever be the same...iron lungs....geezzzz


----------



## bigsur51

pute said:


> ....more like kief....dry sift.  Not much yield for all that product.  I will stick to my way on both kief and hash.  Call me stubborn.
> 
> If I tried to take a hit like that old man....I wouldn't ever be the same...iron lungs....geezzzz



keef for sure Amigo , the good stuff 

would you say dry keef is the same as wet bubble hash?

not much yield for sure , some plants put out more than others for sure , and yield does not mean it’s more potent  , we grew some Malawi a few years ago and hardly any keef...but was that weed strong and tasty!....didn’t take much

yeah stick to what you know best , it’s good hash for sure , no need to fix it if it ain’t broke!...

I also like hand pressed keef made into temple balls


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like ya got a good yield, but it's too labor intensive for my lazy old arse. A butter knife? What's wrong with a spoon?


----------



## pute

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like ya got a good yield, but it's too labor intensive for my lazy old arse. A butter knife? What's wrong with a spoon?


Hmmm, I will try that. I use two knives....thinking easy on easy off.  Also, thinking you can scrape off the silk screen better.  Doesn't feel like that good of a yield.  Maybe 20 grams.....have done much better in the past.


----------



## SusanneH

@pute, now as you’ve seen my posts, this is where I have my questions.

Do you just leave it in the chopped up form? Since you didn’t mention pressing it, I’m guessing you did….that’s sure a lot easier than what we went through!

Also, do you store it at room temperature? I’ve been freezing mine after I press it, and that may be where it’s going ’south’ and tasting so bad. Opinon?


----------



## pute

It has been drying in the open air at room temperature for a week now.  I broke it up into small chunks 3 days ago to help it dry.  I just weighed it....23 gr so it was an OK yield.  I have it in a non air tight plastic jar and will pop the lid and change the air until I am sure that Mr Mold won't rear it's ugly head.  

I don't press my hash just the kief.  (just did that) thread on it also.  

Hope I answered all questions.  Stop by and we will smoke some.......


----------



## SusanneH

Not pressing it will sure save a LOT of time! Thanks for all your help. I’ll smoke one ‘with’ you   .


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Just wanted to add this article here








						Bubble hash: Fresh-frozen vs dry flowers
					

Without a doubt, hashmaking is an art. Many different techniques have been used throughout the History, each of them with pros and cons. In this article we compare both yields and quality of dry flowers versus fresh frozen, one of the latest techniques developed to separate resin glands from...




					www.alchimiaweb.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl

pute said:


> Slow day here and so I decided to make Bubble Hash.  Was taught how to do this a long time ago.  I have heard about kitchen mixer, cement mixer and other techniques....like everything I do it is the o'l fashioned way.  Simple process and I like keeping things simple.
> 
> Getting started.
> 
> View attachment 277664
> 
> 
> Since my frig is on the brink I had to buy some ice.  So to start off....10 lbs of ice, 2 gal of r/o water (tap is fine) ......
> 
> View attachment 277666
> 
> 
> two five gallon buckets and bubble bags.  220 micron (working bag), 125 micron, 73 micron and a 25 micron.
> 
> View attachment 277667
> 
> 
> Next, I use approximately 1/2 lb of sugar leaves and popcorn buds.  I use a wooden spoon to stir and two butter knives to scrape the hash off the micron screens.
> 
> Now you are set and ready to start.   First, put all the bags in place.  25 micron goes into the bucket first then 73, 125 and finally the working bag last.  Pour the marijuana water and ice all into the working bag and stir until it starts to bubble.
> 
> View attachment 277668
> 
> 
> I stir vigorously every 20 minutes or so for 1 1/2 to two hours between pulls. (3 pulls). Then take each bag out one at a time and (use a small bucket) and peal the bag back (inside out) so the mesh screen is showing over the top of the small bucket.  Then I use the butter knives to scrape the hash off the screen and put it on to another mesh screen to drain.
> 
> View attachment 277669
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like after the first pull.  I do 3 pulls total.  Each about 1 1/2 hours apart.  Don't forget to stir every 20 minutes or so.
> 
> Quick picture of what it looks like when pealing the bag back over the bucket so you can scrape off the hash
> 
> View attachment 277670
> 
> 
> And finally the finished product.
> 
> View attachment 277671
> 
> 
> I let the newly made hash sit out in the open air for a few days then break it up into smaller chunks or balls to let it continue drying.  After I think it is good and dry I move to a non air tight container and continue to monitor to make sure no mold develops,
> 
> And that is my making Bubble Hash class for the day


So when you say 3 pulls, do you add more ice and use the same weed? Also where do you get the cool filter bags? Amazon perhaps?


----------



## Hippie420

Bought all of mine off of ebay.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

ROSTERMAN said:


> Just wanted to add this article here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubble hash: Fresh-frozen vs dry flowers
> 
> 
> Without a doubt, hashmaking is an art. Many different techniques have been used throughout the History, each of them with pros and cons. In this article we compare both yields and quality of dry flowers versus fresh frozen, one of the latest techniques developed to separate resin glands from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.alchimiaweb.com


Sounds like green is better. Is the first pull usually better quality?


----------



## Hippie420

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sounds like green is better. Is the first pull usually better quality?


Not nessiarly better, but a bigger yeild.


----------



## pute

I find the 2'nd pull is the best.  Gonna smoke some tonight.


----------



## pute

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sounds like green is better. Is the first pull usually better quality?


No, I like the blonde better.  When it is green you start getting plant matter instead of trichomes.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

pute said:


> No, I like the blonde better.  When it is green you start getting plant matter instead of trichomes.


Ok so you dry and freeze prior to making it opposed to using undried fresh weed?  That’s kinda what I meant by green…
I watched your process link. Very interesting and worth a try


----------



## pute

I make it with sugar leaves and small popcorn buds.  I don't freeze it, I store it in a dark cool place in freezer bags.  The day before I make it I set it out to dry and grind it using my hands then it goes in the working bag with water and ice.


----------



## Bubba

Some batches are different. Once I have piles on mesh like pute does, Like him, mine sets out to dry. If it is the right consistency, I slice into slices, like cutting biscotti from a mound of dough. 

I let those slices dry more, then hopefully it is quite pliable and can be kneaded into a ball.

Other material will remain a bit waxy, and doesn't want to roll into a smooth ball. I will leave it in chucks, or dice it up like keif.

I prefer the stuff that will roll into a ball. Those need to further cure before they burn hash like.
Otherwise, small hash bowl with small ball of weed at bottom, hash on top. At first it will try to melt or bubble, weed ball keeps it there until it begins to burn. The smoke off this hash smell SO GOOD, the taste alone is intoxicating.

When it balls correctly, it just like dark Afghani hash in appearance, taste and power.

Bubba


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol

Ahhhhhh Mr Wizard   










WOW,  I  purrferr Bubble Hash


----------

